# 2011 Obstacle Course



## macknightcr (4 Apr 2011)

I will be at RMC Kingston next year, and it will be my Dad's 30th reunion.  I cannot find the date of the upcoming year and was curious to know if anyone had the date of reunion weekend/obstacle course for him.

Thank you.


----------



## Strike (4 Apr 2011)

It's usually the weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## mathabos (4 Apr 2011)

This year I believe reunion weekend was October 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Strike (4 Apr 2011)

mathabos said:
			
		

> This year I believe reunion weekend was October 2nd and 3rd



Which was the weekend before Thanksgiving.   :


----------



## Journeyman (5 Apr 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Which was the weekend before Thanksgiving.   :


_Shhhh_ Strike -- mathabos' profile reads:

Rank: Ocdt
Unit: RMC
Military Experience: None
Notes: Accepted into ROTP as a Log officer for Civilian University

I'm guessing he/she isn't actually responding from experience


----------



## mathabos (5 Apr 2011)

I indeed am talking from experience.
That experience comes from looking up the academic calendar last august. Here is the actual link.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/usc-apc-eng.pdf 

p6


----------



## macknightcr (5 Apr 2011)

This year Thanksgiving falls on the 10th of October, if the trend from last year continues the obstacle course would fall on the weekend of the 1st then, correct?


----------



## Strike (5 Apr 2011)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> This year Thanksgiving falls on the 10th of October, if the trend from last year continues the obstacle course would fall on the weekend of the 1st then, correct?



Most likely.

Prospective first years are not permitted to take leave until the reunion weekend when they become official members of the cadet wing.  That happens during reunion weekend.  I'll tell you one thing for sure - it will never be after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Grando (5 Apr 2011)

mathabos said:
			
		

> I indeed am talking from experience.
> That experience comes from looking up the academic calendar last august. Here is the actual link.
> 
> http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/usc-apc-eng.pdf
> ...



well played

he's clearly just reinforcing the earlier, unsubstantiated 'weekend before thanksgiving' claim


----------



## Journeyman (5 Apr 2011)

Grando said:
			
		

> well played
> 
> he's clearly just reinforcing the earlier, unsubstantiated 'weekend before thanksgiving' claim


No, I was merely pointing out the "inconsistency" in mathabos's profile, which is why I posted it, wherein he claimed to be an RMC Cadet....who's been accepted into a civie U. From that, I suggested that he actually has no RMC experience from which to comment. Sorry if that was too complex.

The profile has since been amended.


----------



## Strike (5 Apr 2011)

Grando said:
			
		

> well played
> 
> he's clearly just reinforcing the earlier, unsubstantiated 'weekend before thanksgiving' claim



Because 5 years living in Kingston, followed by 4 years at RMC studying, being posted to Kingston for 3 years during my (17 yr) military career and following my Alma Mater is unsubstantiated when compared to someone who doesn't go to RMC and looked up one year of the academic calendar.

Edited to add: Granted, my profile doesn't show a history of where I've been posted, but it does show my time in, which I would hope counts for a little more than someone who, other than currently being ROTP, has no association to RMC.


----------



## macknightcr (5 Apr 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Most likely.
> 
> Prospective first years are not permitted to take leave until the reunion weekend when they become official members of the cadet wing.  That happens during reunion weekend.  I'll tell you one thing for sure - it will never be after Thanksgiving.



 I am right now an Officer Cadet at CMR so I will be a second year next when I get to Kingston, but I don't have access to the schedule for next year. 

 Thanks for all the help


----------



## Strike (5 Apr 2011)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I am right now an Officer Cadet at CMR so I will be a second year next when I get to Kingston, but I don't have access to the schedule for next year.
> 
> Thanks for all the help



With you going to CMR right now, that leave comment probably doesn't apply to you, since you've already gone through all the 'recruit term' NOZ.


----------



## mathabos (5 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No, I was merely pointing out the "inconsistency" in mathabos's profile, which is why I posted it, wherein he claimed to be an RMC Cadet....who's been accepted into a civie U. From that, I suggested that he actually has no RMC experience from which to comment. Sorry if that was too complex.
> 
> The profile has since been amended.



Thanks for pointing out the inconsistency I had in my profile. I had a confusing first few weeks when accepted. I was first offered Civi Rotp then told I was goin to RMC. I finally ended up at a civilian university and neglected to change the unit I belonged to. Hence the confusion.


----------



## 2011Applicant (19 Apr 2011)

I assume that the reunion weekend is a whole weekend.
Is there a limit as to how many people can come up per OCdt?
Also, where will these guests be staying? (On campus, hotel in Kingston, their vehicles, etc.)

Curious for next year, just got accepted and would like to get things figured out ASAP.
Thanks!


----------



## yoman (19 Apr 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> I assume that the reunion weekend is a whole weekend.
> Is there a limit as to how many people can come up per OCdt?
> Also, where will these guests be staying? (On campus, hotel in Kingston, their vehicles, etc.)
> 
> ...



Yes reunion weekend is the whole weekend. You should be allowed to leave the campus with your family after the obstacle course. No there is no limit as to how many guests one can invite up. Your guests will stay where ever they can find a place to sleep. If it's their car then that's their choice but the military doesn't pay for your guests to come up and see you. 

Congrats on getting accepted.


----------



## 2011Applicant (19 Apr 2011)

yoman said:
			
		

> Yes reunion weekend is the whole weekend. You should be allowed to leave the campus with your family after the obstacle course. No there is no limit as to how many guests one can invite up. Your guests will stay where ever they can find a place to sleep. If it's their car then that's their choice but the military doesn't pay for your guests to come up and see you.
> 
> Congrats on getting accepted.


Good to know!
Thank you very much


----------

